# Is it normal for newborns to have "bumpy" heads?



## zebaby (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a 6 1/2 week old boy. I was feeling his head the other day and noticed a bump on one side. I don't feel one on the other side, though. I've never bumped his head nor has DH (that I know of







). It doesn't feel like a ridge. Do they just normally have odd bumps until the skull fuses?
Kathy


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

My daughter's head is surprisingly lumpy. And lucky she's a girl (and thus less likely to go bald) cause it hasn't gotten a lot better over time--she's 3yrs old now. But, part of her lumpiness is unevenness from sleeping with her head mostly turned to the right when she was a really little baby--we noticed at 4 weeks that she was a bit lopsided and started making a point of getting her head turned the other way, so it got some better, and isn't really bad, just noticeable to mom and dad. But I think there is other lumpiness that is just her, not from how she slept.


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

It is pretty normal.

If you can try to get him to sleep on the lumpy side that can help even it out. Also slinging baby instead of putting him in a carseat/swing/bouncer will help.

Most babies just even out when they start to sit up alone.

If you think it is really exagerated or doesn't seem to be getting better you should ask your pediatrician who can measure each way and figure out if it is so lumpy that it requires some kind of intervention.

Does your baby tend to hold/turn his head only one way? This can indicate a MINOR neck injury from birth - just like a pulled muscle. My daughter had that, her neck muscle kind of bulged on one side. It cleared up as soon as I noticed it and my homeopath/chiropractor did a couple sessions with her.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I just took my baby to the doctor today for this exact reason. The doctor said it was normal and way more common now due to the back to sleep campaign.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheacoby* 
I just took my baby to the doctor today for this exact reason. The doctor said it was normal and way more common now due to the back to sleep campaign.

I remember thinking about a bump on my daughter's head/high forehead for days and days, then one day I woke up and panicked about it and took her to the doctor. Know what he said? "She just needs to grow some bangs."







Yep. They can be pretty bumpy, and not in a symmetrical way, necessarily.


----------

